# Please help ID this  unique custom 71 Schwinn Super Sport



## dynne (Dec 8, 2010)

Hoping to get information on this little gem, I'm sure it has an interesting backstory, I'm fairly confident it was a custom production.


1971 Schwinn Super Sport serial # FG001813 (100% positive on this ID)














More here --> http://s1015.photobucket.com/albums/af273/4oncraigslist/1972 schwinn super sport/


-Full chromed, fillet-brazed frame, gold lugging on the fork. 4130 top and down tubes.
-Shimano 105 rear derailleur, 600 Arabesque front derailleur and crankset (custom painted, matches headbadge)
-Campy seat post with racing saddle (maybe Nashbar?)
-Beautiful custom decals on seat tube
-Converted from Ashtabala cranks to 3-piece Shimano
-Riser bars with worm grips and Shimano friction thumb shifters
-Deep horizontal drop-outs with neat wheel stops
-27" mavic rims laced to shimano sealed hubs
-Custom seat tube bolt, bridge where kickstand tube was removed, crank conversion, paint on frame, cranks, and headbadge.

1970's frame, 1980s-early 90's components, custom chrome and decals, etc.  I later contacted the seller to see if I could find out more info, they had none for me. I'm guessing it was an auction buy or yard sale pick-up.

The bike must have been manufactured specifically for someone or something, as the serial number is visible through the chrome, which would normally be covered if done after-market.  

Thanks so much for reading all this.  I hope it was at least fun to look at!


----------



## ericbaker (Dec 9, 2010)

sent you a pm


----------



## ftwelder (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi, welcome to the forum. That is a very interesting bike. I have worked in a few different bicycle factories over the years and know that often special machines are produced for well-liked employees, racers or VIP's. As a collector when I find an unusual machine It's easy for me to imagine these popping up from time to time. 

Some deep research would be in order to see if there is any back story anywhere. Have you tried any Schwinn specialists like Headbadge or the schwinn forums?


----------



## dynne (Dec 10, 2010)

Interesting, thank you for responding and for the warm welcome.  

That would explain why the serial number is still visible.  I tried the nice folks at the Headbadge, and unfortunately, so many modifications have been made, it's impossible to narrow down any further.  Off to the Schwinn forums.  Is there a contact person at Schwinn the official company that may have access to records?  I imagine a company as old as Schwinn would have had some department keeping track of all this.  But maybe not.


----------



## RMS37 (Dec 10, 2010)

Obviously much of the componentry is newer than the frame date and had to be added long after the bike left the factory. The only specific things I see that constitute modifications to the frame are the chrome finish and the brazed on seat binder in place of the standard removable clamp. (The gold colored fork crown is a removable sheet metal cap that has been painted or plated if I am reading the photograph correctly.) The Decal is a standard Schwinn decal but much earlier than the frame.

The chrome was applied after the seat binder was added. A chrome finish is generally no thicker than a standard paint finish and the usual reason that chrome can obliterate stamped lettering is that the lettering is ground away during the metal polishing stage when items are being prepped for chrome. If the process by itself were so destructive, original factory chrome would also fill in any lettering.

Because of the style of the seat binder, the fact that there is no discoloration of the  chrome in that area and the modern upgrades in componentry, I believe the most likely scenario is that a fanatical owner modified the frame and plated it and that that the bike probably left the factory as a standard Super Sport in 1971.

On the other hand I have heard rumors of Schwinn personnel building custom bicycles with special features for their own use. Anything is possible but with the ability to customize the frame, I would think the builder might have opted for the Sports Tourer frame with a ready made BB for a European crank set.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Dec 10, 2010)

Wasn't this bike posted over at bikeforums.net a month or two ago?
I was gaga over it then and I'm gaga over it now.  Wish it were a little taller.


----------



## dynne (Dec 18, 2010)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but this fellow is official for sale.  I have no idea what a fair asking price is, so I'll start at 700obo.  I apologize if this belongs in a different subforum.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Dec 31, 2010)

I wish I were 2" shorter and $700 richer.


----------

